# NY Long Island Nassau County HELP WANTED



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

I might have the opportunity to take on some extra work this winter. I will be looking at the 3 houses and 2 complexes this week.
Looking for someone, preferably without scheduling limitations, but will take what I can get who has a 8' or better blade. 


Anyone out there who's looking for work, please email me at veinc$optonline.net 
(replace the dollar sign with the @ sign)

I will contact you with specifics once I've done the last sites inspections.

Please let me know your blade, truck, age, and availibility.

Thanks to those who read!

Snosa comming


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

What part of Nassau? I have up to 4 trucks available for sub work but are all located in Suffolk. I will make the ride to Nassau if its enough work to keep me busy.


----------



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

*sub work*

We're looking at the following region(s) Woodbury, Syosset, at this time.
This might double, depending on what agreement I come to this coming week.

I'll PM you or you can PM me right after Thanksgiving, say that immediate Monday afterwards and I will have specifics.

In the meantime you can email me with any details you want to share such as your rates, blade size, thanks for the reply.

Alex


----------



## brianriedmuller (Nov 24, 2010)

*Plow available for New York*

I have an Oshkosh P2327 available, 13'6" power angle V plow, 6 and a half feet tall, discharges to both sides or left hand discharge only, or right hand discharge only. Also has 13' side wing for benching, 8 c.y. dump with tailgate type salt spreader. Truck is a 1980 with 22,000 miles. Excellent operating condition.

Brian 301-370-5365


----------

